# Did anyone get pregnant the first cycle of clomid (clomid challange)



## no_regrets_91

Did anyone get pregnant the first cycle of clomid, especially if your first cycle was the clomid challange? 

The doctor is finally starting me on clomid (YAY!!!) but she wants to do the clomid challenge for the first cycle which means using condoms until cd13 when i will have an ultrasound done. We haven't used condoms since I was 16!:blush: (Husband isnt to excited about this. lol) then if everything is good we can start bd after the ultrasound. I am worried that we might miss the egg, not enough bd before O.

So i was just wondering IF i do O the first cycle what my chances are with only bd the day before and the day of O and not before?


----------



## jo8082

I've never heard of the clomid challenge, why do you have to use condoms?

Seems silly to waste a month on medication, only to use condoms! 

I'm on my first cycles of Clomid, waiting to ovulated, which should be in the next couple of days!


----------



## no_regrets_91

jo8082 said:


> I've never heard of the clomid challenge, why do you have to use condoms?
> 
> Seems silly to waste a month on medication, only to use condoms!
> 
> I'm on my first cycles of Clomid, waiting to ovulated, which should be in the next couple of days!

haha thats what I thought but then she explained that with clomid I run the risk of hyperstimulation especially since I havent ovulated in 3.5 years she is afraid that i might have alot of mature follicles and this can be dangerous because of the risk of multiples. So i understand I just dont think it will happen with 50mg so maybe we wont use em. I dont know what to do...
I am also doing accupuncture so i am not sure how that will effect it.

btw good luck i hope you have a successful O and you get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## miel

i got pregnant with my first pregnancy on the second cycle of clomid at 50 mg...(after trying 2.5 years on our own ) 
With this second pregnancy we try on our own for over 8 months and decide to take clomid again...got pregnant the first cycle at 50 mg as well :)

good luck to you !:)


----------



## Miranda

i got pregnant my first cycle of clomid it will be my only since i'm one of the "10%" that got twins :D


----------



## Princess Lou

Hey.

I'm on my fifth cycle and still not pregnant.

I hadn't ovulated in three years before I started on the Clomid (ovulated every cycle with it) but my doc never said anything about using protection the first month before my scan.

It was my second cycle when I went up to 100mg that I had OHSS but cycle three and four were the same dosage and I was fine with those.

Suppose different docs do different things though.

Good luck. X


----------



## Red sox gal

I'm on my 2nd cycle and am trying to keep my mind busy during the tww. I also had a fertility massage with energy work done 2 days before I ovulated, so crossing my fingers but know this probably isn't my month since I got hurt a work 3 days before o and only bd once. Good luck Hun


----------



## Missus_L

I did 6 months of clomid and OV'd once but never got caught. I was on 50mg for the 1st month then went up to 100mg for the rest. Not had it since as they have said that IVF is our only option now (once I lose more weight!) Good luck with it all girls! :)


----------



## no_regrets_91

thanks ladies. I am nervous for this cycle im afraid that it wont work but keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck to the rest of you :hugs:


----------



## hannies

I am on first cycle Clomid. Doc will do vaginal scan tomorrow to see whether I O or not yet. Yesterday had one, he advised to :blush: :sex:

Am on CD10.

Good luck to you hun :hugs:


----------



## ceylan

no_regrets_91 said:


> Did anyone get pregnant the first cycle of clomid, especially if your first cycle was the clomid challange?
> 
> I was lucky and yes got pregnant on the 1st cycle of Clomid :happydance:


----------



## SummerLily

hi ladies , 

i am on my second cycle of clomid, but havent been tracked at all and have never heard of the clomid challenge but at i suppose everywhere is different !! lol. 

am hoping this round is our lucky one !! 

good luck ladies xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey lovelies I got pregnant my first round of clomid last August at 50mg, sadly lost at 10 weeks. We went straight back on clomid in December and have taken it until now with no luck :cry: Thanks to idiot GP keeping me on it for too long I can no-longer take it because of the risk of OHS Syndrome.

Wishing you all luck though! xxx


----------



## ermm23a

I got preg on my second cycle of clomid. First cycle of 50 mg didn't make me ovulate, second cycle of 100 mg did the trick! I had 3 mature follicles on the 100 mg dose. 

I had no side effects or symptoms from the clomid either time, so I had convinced myself the 100 mg hadn't worked either, but it did. 

So I got pregnant on my first ovulatory clomid cycle. It can happen!!!!


----------

